# HP dv6 6165tx Laptop Review



## ParaXite (Apr 17, 2012)

HP dv6 6165tx - A budget gamer's best friend​*Edited*

What's in the box:
1. The Laptop
2. Powerbrick and cord
3. Documentation

Price:
INR 59,990

Introduction:
This laptop is probably one of the best in this price range. It is an amazing choice for gamers who have a budget limit and cant afford high end laptops worth a lakh atleast for gaming. Ultra fast laptop and very smooth in perfirmance. The pros and cons are discussed below.

Pros:
- Amazing quad core i7 processor which will not get outdated for atleast 5 years. (I have a 7 year old Core 2 Duo in my desktop which is still fast for day to day work)

- Great AMD 6770M GPU which will run any modern game that you throw at it. This is probably the reason you should buy this laptop as not many laptops have such a good GPU in this price range.

- Good battery life and software to further reduce unwanted battery usage like switching to the onboard graphics when you aren't gaming.

Cons:
- Heats up quite a bit but ONLY while gaming. The issue can be solved with a cooling pad or with HP coolsense which works well in cooling it back down quickly.

- The display is not bad but its not good either. The resolution is just above 720p so that means you cant watch in the higher 1080p HD resolution but this is hardly noticeable while gaming from a proper distance.

- The back cover is plasticky and feels cheap. I accidentally opened it and had to struggle with it for 15 minutes to put it back in.

In a Nutshell: Amazing deal for just 60k, this laptop is a mid range gaming laptop. The problems that it has are completely solvable and I recommend this to anyone who is looking for a good desktop-replacement / gaming laptop.

Pics soon


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 19, 2012)

Waiting for PICs.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 19, 2012)

ParaXite said:


> The resolution is just above 720p so that means you cant watch 1080p HD movies




.
.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 19, 2012)

ParaXite said:


> The resolution is just above 720p so that means you cant watch 1080p HD movies but it is hardly noticeable while gaming from a proper distance.


You can watch 1080p movie but not in 1080p screen


ParaXite said:


> but it is hardly noticeable while gaming from a proper distance.


Sorry, Didn't get you? how did you connect movies with games? 

BTW how is the battery life? Please perform some tests and if you got time report FPS in games at different settings.


----------



## ParaXite (Apr 19, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> You can watch 1080p movie but not in 1080p screen



Yeah that is what I meant. You can't watch HD movies on a 1080p resolutions.



Niilesh said:


> Sorry, Didn't get you? how did you connect movies with games?



Ah, the reason I bought this laptop is for gaming and there is particular distance from which your eyes cannot see the pixels and the whole screen looks sharp (if you've watched the apple keynote you know what I mean). So from a distance of about 1~1.5 feet you cannot notice the bad resolution and games looks almost as good as on a 1080p monitor (yes I have compared that). When you watch movies while in bed you are closer and you do notice the quality difference.

Is this sufficient? 

And yeah the battery life is nothing great but gives 2:30 hours on medium load like watching videos on wifi and playing a game for 20 mins or so etc. i think it might go even as high as 3:30 hours on battery saving power plan.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 20, 2012)

ParaXite said:


> Yeah that is what I meant. You can't watch HD movies on a 1080p resolutions.


Thought so.. 


ParaXite said:


> Ah, the reason I bought this laptop is for gaming and there is particular distance from which *your eyes cannot see the pixels and the whole screen looks sharp* (if you've watched the apple keynote you know what I mean). So from a distance of about 1~1.5 feet you cannot notice the bad resolution and games looks almost as good as on a 1080p monitor (yes I have compared that). When you watch movies while in bed you are closer and you do notice the quality difference.


 You see pixels?  I didn't noticed while using 6121tx the screen looked good for 720p but it have poor viewing angles.
BTW about the distance thing, it happens with every screen.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 23, 2012)

Add a few Pics.


----------

